# Rachel Ray???



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Am I the only one in the world who thinks she is an annoying, fat, no-talent???

Generally my philosophy is that if anybody takes any of the "chefs" on the food network seriously, they dont really know much about cooking or food...but some of them are at least entertaining...but Ms. Ray, with all of her stupid forced giggling and squeaky voice, just makes me want to punch my TeeVee...and everybody seems to just love her...not only that, but there are actually some guys out there who find her attractive...now to each his own...but if you go for big girls, there's a heck of a lot better out there than her...and she can't cook either...I'm sorry...I'm not trying to be funny, I'd really like to know why she is so popular...I just totally miss what the appeal is...perhaps one of her supporters could tell me what it is about her that makes her the sweetheart of basic cable cooking shows...


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

She's not exactly a hottie, but there's something about her I find attractive. She did a photo shoot for FHM magazine when she was a little thinner. Very cute.

As for her cooking ability, I'll take your word for that. I'll admit I don't know much about real cooking (though I make a mean breakfast).


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

She's hotter than Julia Child...

It's a cooking show.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

I think she just comes off as herself, it's a simple approachable show...people like that.

Personally I think her shows are terrible, but she's pretty hot regardless 

-spence


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

JRR said:


> She's hotter than Julia Child...
> 
> It's a cooking show.


But not as much as Giadda! And Nigela Lawson is pretty cute too.

I find her very annoying as does my wife, however she does get some pretty good tips from those 30-minute meals segments. As for $40/day, give me a break. Who the hell goes on vacation and skimps on the food. You have to have a real set of stones to walk into a nice steakhouse and order mac & cheese with a glass of water (with a twist)!


----------



## Stan the Man (Mar 7, 2006)

pt4u67 said:


> But not as much as Giadda! And Nigela Lawson is pretty cute too.


Am I the only one with a crush on Sandra Lee of Semi-homemade Cooking?


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

pt4u67 said:


> But not as much as Giadda! And Nigela Lawson is pretty cute too.
> 
> I find her very annoying as does my wife, however she does get some pretty good tips from those 30-minute meals segments. As for $40/day, give me a break. Who the hell goes on vacation and skimps on the food. You have to have a real set of stones to walk into a nice steakhouse and order mac & cheese with a glass of water (with a twist)!


Giada is a hottie...

https://www.foodnetwork.com/food/giada_delaurentiis/0,1974,FOOD_10968,00.html


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Stan the Man said:


> Am I the only one with a crush on Sandra Lee of Semi-homemade Cooking?


She has a certain mid-western wholesomeness to her doesn't she? And she loves to booze it up which is a ++


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

pt4u67 said:


> She has a certain mid-western wholesomeness to her doesn't she? And she loves to booze it up which is a ++


Word...

...she cant cook either...but at least she's still worth watching...


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

JRR said:


> She's hotter than Julia Child...
> 
> It's a cooking show.


Hey, no one hottie than Julia.


----------



## Stan the Man (Mar 7, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> ...she cant cook either...


No, she can't.

Now that I think about it a bit, I can't remember ONE time I've seen something on The Food Channel and thought "Sounds good, we've got to try that."

I've seen some restaurants I'd like to visit, but really no recipes I'd like to make.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I learned camp cooking from this Wyoming ranchwife. She had been weathered down to the essentials of humanity and could be anywhere from an attractive 40 to 60. I learned to sling gonch hooks over Dutch ovens and a big enamel coffeepot for 12 hungry men and produce food that is Hot, nutritious, tastes good and not waste one crumb nor fall one crumb short of satisfaction. They ran dude vacations to pick up the income lost in bad years. This lady beggged for her recipe for the incredible drop biscuits. She handed her the box of Bisquick. I always thought a show highlighting working cooks would be fun.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

Yes. The giggling is annoying. Sure. She has precisely two facial expressions she uses when tasting food which is inevitably proclaimed delicious. Alright. She's not runway model material. Nonetheless, there is a certain, somewhat naughty, ruebenesque appeal...


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Back in the day, "Julia Child" was always my answer to the age old question "Who would you pick if you had to be stranded on a desert island with one woman?" (other than the wife, of course.)!

Loved Julia.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

What, no votes for the Barefoot Contessa?

I think Rachel Ray is kinda cute. She'd make a nice 30-minute meal. I find her recipes interesting also.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

All that is wrong with America:

1) RR was offering cheese slice samples before her first show. Now she's tops on the Food Channel and Oprah's new best friend with an Oprah like show.

2) Anthony Bourdain, a witty, bitingly funny, real chef that really ran real restaurants, was cancelled off the Food Channel and has a show on the Travel Channel, that always seems one step away from being cancelled.

So, know nothing, do nothing chippy is in huge demand, well educated, well trained, highly intelligent, exceedingly funny/witty guy can barely keep a TV spot. That is America. Well packaged phoney always goes further than crudely packaged real deal.

P.S. I can not wait for RR to be banned from all television.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

pt4u67 said:


> But not as much as Giadda!


Giadda can be very annoying herself.

Like when she utters a sentence, all in perfectly neutral english, almost as if she's from eastern freaking Nebraska, then hits a word like "tortellini" and for just a brief moment, is swinging her vowels throug a roto tiller. And without missing a beat it's back to Omaha.

-spence


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> Anthony Bourdain, a witty, bitingly funny, real chef that really ran real restaurants, was cancelled off the Food Channel and has a show on the Travel Channel, that always seems one step away from being cancelled.


And it's perhaps one of the best food/travel shows ever!

-spence


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

It's kind of funny to watch Bourdain routinely skewer Rachael Ray as part of his schtick, although he can get annoying too.

As for hot TV chefs, it's a tough call between Giada and Nigella. Although you guys have a point, there's something very saucy about Ina Garten.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Sorry guys, I cannot agree Giada is good looking. Her food and her personality, I am just fine with. However she decidedly resembles a bobble-head doll with her tiny body and extra-large cranium. It is not her fault, I have nothing personal against her (as I do RR) but I find it disconcerting to see such an impressive noggin balanced on such a small body.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> Sorry guys, I cannot agree Giada is good looking. Her food and her personality, I am just fine with. *However she decidedly resembles a bobble-head doll with her tiny body and extra-large cranium. It is not her fault, I have nothing personal against her (as I do RR) but I find it disconcerting to see such an impressive noggin balanced on such a small body.*


*

Emphatic +1!*


----------



## The Wife (Feb 4, 2006)

The two objections that _I _have about Rachael Ray are:

1) Her "talking with her hands" --a lot of meaningless actions that could be a sign-linguist's nightmare!

2) Dressing in street-clothes to cook, with loose hair hanging too-near the food (of course, Ms. De Laurentiis and nearly every other TV cuisinière is guilty of same).

These are matters of style, not substance; I think that Ms. Ray's cooking ideas are useful to some people.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

I'd take her out anywhere, anytime. Who cares if she can't cook? I find her cute as a bug; yes, she can be a bit annoying with her "EVOO", "how good is that!" and "that's awesome!" comments 20 or 30 times per show, but I still will watch her. And I have picked up some decent tips from her 30 minute meals. I have tried without success to find out who makes those wonderful retro kitchen appliances. The stove is absolutely "awesome". BTW, her "midwestern" hominess is actually upstate NY; She was born in Glens Falls and grew up in Lake George.


----------



## hopkins_student (Jun 25, 2004)

rip said:


> BTW, her "midwestern" hominess is actually upstate NY; She was born in Glens Falls and grew up in Lake George.


The only midwestern references I remember were to Sandra Lee and Giada, both of whom are from LA.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

The Wife said:


> The two objections that _I _have about Rachael Ray are:
> 
> 1) Her "talking with her hands" --a lot of meaningless actions that could be a sign-linguist's nightmare!
> 
> ...


Her hand gestures are probably the result of being half-Italian. I would also like to see her in something better than a tee-shirt and jeans.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Spence said:


> Giadda can be very annoying herself.


Yeah but that cleavage goes a long way in making up for that!



> Like when she utters a sentence, all in perfectly neutral english, almost as if she's from eastern freaking Nebraska, then hits a word like "tortellini" and for just a brief moment, is swinging her vowels throug a roto tiller. And without missing a beat it's back to Omaha.
> 
> -spence


Like when a reporter utter a spanish word and just has to hit the hard "R".

Note to Giadda: WE KNOW YOU'RE ITALIAN! Now knock it off.


----------



## AOI Photo (Dec 19, 2006)

Drives me absolutely crazy. If you want a show that gives fairly simple recipes that are actually good... give me the F-Word and Ramsay any day of the week. He certainly isn't nice or chirpy, but the man knows food.


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

Stan the Man said:


> Am I the only one with a crush on Sandra Lee of Semi-homemade Cooking?


No! I can cook. She can just stay away from the stove and have some wine!


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

My daughter (10) likes Rachel Ray. Now she wants her own cooking show on cable. I say, why not. Nobody's getting hurt.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Liberty Ship said:


> No! I can cook. She can just stay away from the stove and have some wine!


Good god guys. She's like a human giraffee with silicon teats. If there is ever a person that should not have a cooking show it is that scrawny uber-frau.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> Good god guys. She's like a human giraffee with silicon teats. If there is ever a person that should not have a cooking show it is that scrawny uber-frau.


On that we agree !!!

-spence


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

hopkins_student said:


> The only midwestern references I remember were to Sandra Lee and Giada, both of whom are from LA.


You're correct; I misread one of the quotes. How cool is that?


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

pt4u67 said:


> Note to Giadda: WE KNOW YOU'RE ITALIAN! Now knock it off.


Seriously...it's like...holy cow lady do you really think you'd be doing that much of a dis-service to your heritage if you just said mut-za-rel-la in stead of AAAH-MOOT-za-delle??? Am I watching a cooking show or playing Super Mario Bros ova'ere???

And I completely agree about Tony Bourdain...probably the only real chef in the history of the food network...well...maybe Mario too...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

While we don't watch her show, and I therefore cannot address GG's concerns directly, I do have a copy of one of Rachael Ray's many(!) "30 Minute Meals" cookbooks...it may not qualify as great cooking but, meal prep is fast and the food tastes good (though admittedly, not great!).


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

NOT a Rachael fan, and Gabba, you are NOT alone:

https://community.livejournal.com/rachael_ray_sux

I like Gordon Ramsay's food (and 'tude), and I like Nigella.

Giada creeps me out a bit.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

LMAO!!! Thanks for the link VS...what a great website...I havent laughed that hard at a website in a long time...


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> Sorry guys, I cannot agree Giada is good looking. Her food and her personality, I am just fine with. However she decidedly resembles a bobble-head doll with her tiny body and extra-large cranium. It is not her fault, I have nothing personal against her (as I do RR) but I find it disconcerting to see such an impressive noggin balanced on such a small body.


Wayfarer,

Watched her today with your impression of her on my mind. Her forehead is indeed a bit larger than most but I definitely think she is hot. Especially when she says "mascarpone cheese". The girlfriends she has on her show aren't bad either. 



Stan the Man said:


> Am I the only one with a crush on Sandra Lee of Semi-homemade Cooking?


Don't like her recipes and I can't help feeling that she is talking down to us. But I wouldn't mind sharing a glass of chardonnay with her. 

Obviously I can easily equate food and sex. My bad.

I'm so ashamed.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Given the rather extreme degree to which Rachael Ray has been able to successfully merchandise/market herself (cooking/talk shows, several cooking books, cookware and kitchen utensile lines, tour guide/vacation host, and the list goes on and on!), just what is it that she does right? While I acknowledge, RR is no "Emeril Lagasse", I suspect there must be sizeable, albeit misguided, fan base out there somewhere? (wink, wink!)


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Watch my cousin Julie (Julia Collin Davison) on instead. She's very normal.


----------



## The Wife (Feb 4, 2006)

Wow! Your cousin is very attractive, and what a career! I still have a copy of _Cook's_ magazine from the 1990s. It's a serious source of information on cookery.

"Julia Collin Davison is a senior editor for the book division of Cook's and is an on-screen test cook for _America's Test Kitchen_. She began working as a test cook for _Cook's Illustrated_ in 1999, and is responsible for the food and recipe development for all of the cookbooks. She holds an A.O.S. degree from the Culinary Institute of America and a B.A. in Psychology and Philosophy from SUNY Albany. Before coming to _Cook's_, she worked in Albany, the Berkshires, San Francisco, and the Napa Valley at several restaurants, catering companies, schools, and wineries. Julia resides in Needham, Massachusetts, where she enjoys cooking with her husband Ian, who is a fishmonger."


I shall try to see the show.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> Watch my cousin Julie (Julia Collin Davison) on instead. She's very normal.


And one of the few people on the show who doesn't annoy the heck out of me 

I'm sorry but Christopher Kimball makes me want to rethink my position on torture.

-spence


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

The Wife said:


> "Julia resides in Needham, Massachusetts, where she enjoys cooking with her husband Ian, who is a _*fishmonger*_."


He really is. Prior to meeting him I thought fishmongering had gone out with spats.

We get some good dinners during the summer at the family compound (sounds much more glamorous than it is) in Connecticut.


----------



## The Wife (Feb 4, 2006)

That's great, Patrick. By the way, folks, I need to point out that the bold lettering on "fishmonger" was not mine. It's an entirely respectable, dignified profession, no matter how the word has been otherwise abused.

As I said up yonder, I am going to attempt to see the PBS show on which your lovely cousin appears. I wasn't aware of it; thank you for the information!

I've been really appalled lately at the slovenliness of people with cookery shows on TVFN. Even in Canada, where they produce some of their own TVFN programmes, the people are casually dressed, but less obnoxiously than in the U.S.


----------



## The Wife (Feb 4, 2006)

*Rachael Ray*

I have noticed that some of _Rachael_ Ray's "$40.00" a Day" shows are as much as four years old, rendering them obsolete. We watched a couple of them , and noted that the TV Food Network hadn't bothered to superimpose a disclaimer on the screen.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

The Wife said:


> I've been really appalled lately at the slovenliness of people with cookery shows on TVFN. Even in Canada, where they produce some of their own TVFN programmes, the people are casually dressed, but less obnoxiously than in the U.S.


I think they're just trying to make the shows seem more casual as if this is less intimidating.

But back to hottie TV chefs. Has anyone noticed how Cat Cora is quite frumpy in her Iron Chef uniform, but really quite beautiful when in street clothes?

-spence


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

The Wife said:


> I have noticed that some of _Rachael_ Ray's "$40.00" a Day" shows are as much as four years old, rendering them obsolete. We watched a couple of them , and noted that the TV Food Network hadn't bothered to superimpose a disclaimer on the screen.


I love seeing her total for a meal. Such as:

Entree: $15.00
Drink: $ 4.00

Total: $22.00
(including tax and *TIP*)

I always pity the wait staff. Can you imagine getting a $0.37 tip from that reject from Public Speaking 101?


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> I always pity the wait staff. Can you imagine getting a $0.37 tip from that reject from Public Speaking 101?


LOL, especially considering she now earns 6 million dollars a year!

-spence


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> Given the rather extreme degree to which Rachael Ray has been able to successfully merchandise/market herself (cooking/talk shows, several cooking books, cookware and kitchen utensile lines, tour guide/vacation host, and the list goes on and on!), just what is it that she does right? While I acknowledge, RR is no "Emeril Lagasse", I suspect there must be sizeable, albeit misguided, fan base out there somewhere? (wink, wink!)


To quote one of my favorite cartoon carachters (Dan Halen from the show _squidbillies_) "the point is, people are dumb..."

And for the record Emeril sucks big time...not as big time as RR...but still pretty big time...


----------



## patbrady2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

Gabba, do you seriously consider RR to be a "big girl"!?!

I'm no great fan myself, but seriously, you consider her overweight?

Giadda is smokin' hot - would we rather that she pronounce the Italian words incorrectly?

I would eat a plate of sand if Nigella Lawson served it to me.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> And for the record Emeril sucks big time...not as big time as RR...but still pretty big time...


I've actually gotten some good ideas and recipes from him but I agree, between the stupid banter with "Doc" Gibbs, and the audience shouting "more" like a group of lemmings everytime he adds garlic or anything alcoholic to a dish it gets to be too much.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

pt4u67 said:


> I've actually gotten some good ideas and recipes from him but I agree, between the stupid banter with "Doc" Gibbs, and the audience shouting "more" like a group of lemmings everytime he adds garlic or anything alcoholic to a dish it gets to be too much.


Why doesn't Trump fix his silly hair? 

And for the record, if you ever want to kill at a dinner party with an Emeril inspired dish...serve this:

https://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_22169,00.html?rsrc=search

And be sure to have a cardiologist on call.

-spence


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

And for dessert:

https://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_32199,00.html?rsrc=search

(I actually made this last Christmas and my wife's family went nuts for it!)


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

patbrady2005 said:


> Gabba, do you seriously consider RR to be a "big girl"!?!
> 
> I'm no great fan myself, but seriously, you consider her overweight?


Oh hell yes...I mean look at her...her butt is about 5 feet wide...whenever she samples one of her dishes and rolls her eyes back in her head and makes that moronic mug I can't help but be reminded of that snl sketch in which Chris Farley was depicting an overweight teenage girl at the mall stuffing his/her face with french fries or something like that...

Yeah...Raytard (thanks again for the link VS) is pretty gross...


----------



## Doctor B (Sep 27, 2006)

KenR said:


> Wayfarer,
> 
> Watched her today with your impression of her on my mind. Her forehead is indeed a bit larger than most but I definitely think she is hot. Especially when she says "mascarpone cheese". The girlfriends she has on her show aren't bad either.


Giada doesn't have a *forehead*, she has an *eighthead*. :icon_smile_big:

My wife and I are always amused at how large her head is in comparison to the rest of her body. She came out for a book signing recently in the area and we thought of going to see for ourselves but were afraid it would take up all the space in the bookstore.

As for Rachael -- I don't care much for her style or looks (she does have a *lil'* junk in the trunk!), but that's just me. What drives me bonkers is that her 30-minute meals can only be done without counting the prep work. We'd much rather do our own cooking, thank you very much. And we'd rather watch Alton Brown for the entertainment and educational value.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

pt4u67 said:


> Note to Giadda: WE KNOW YOU'RE ITALIAN! Now knock it off.


I've never seen Giadda's show, but i can imagine the over-pronunciation. Mary Ann Esposito of the PBS show _Ciao Italia_ does the same thing.

I've never seen Rachael Ray's show either. All I can tell you is that she's reasonably cute, and not fat or untalented to my eye.

Then again, I'm a Martha Stewart fan, so I don't have a fox in this hunt


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I just caught a clip of Giadda while prepping dinner. Did I forget to mention the constant close up on her hands, which resemble nothing more than the meathooks of a little ogre?


----------



## patbrady2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

The Gabba Goul said:


> Oh hell yes...I mean look at her...her butt is about 5 feet wide...whenever she samples one of her dishes and rolls her eyes back in her head and makes that moronic mug I can't help but be reminded of that snl sketch in which Chris Farley was depicting an overweight teenage girl at the mall stuffing his/her face with french fries or something like that...
> 
> Yeah...Raytard (thanks again for the link VS) is pretty gross...


Gabba, go back to the schoolyard.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> I just caught a clip of Giadda while prepping dinner. Did I forget to mention the constant close up on her hands, which resemble nothing more than the meathooks of a little ogre?


I think she's pretty, but her constant grin freaks me out. I've never seen someone grin that much, or that wide, while speaking.

https://i.a.cnn.net/cnn/2005/SHOWBIZ/books/05/26/summer.cookbooks/vert.giada.jpg


----------



## The Wife (Feb 4, 2006)

Echoing others here, Alton Brown's _Good Eats _and Nigella Lawson are the only things I can stomach on TV Food Network anymore. Just like the old James Beard and Julia Child shows which TVFN aired before it went _plouc_, Nigella Lawson's programme was not produced by them.

Mrs. Saatchi (Nigella) is a good writer and a charming presenter. I used to read her column in _The Spectator_ years ago, and she was very amusing.

V, thanks for linking us to that hilarious, well-written piece by Anthony Bourdain.

The sausage-brandishing Emeril and his drooling audience of tittering women is too much to take, as is his affection for the gratuitous _double-entendre_. But, at least he usually wears proper attire for the production: a cook's coat.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

So as the first person to mention him in this thread, can I ask if we are all in agreement Bourdain is the most entertaining and is a chef's chef? 

I had been going to toss in "most intelligent" but changed my mind. Did you know Mario has an undergraduate degree in economics from Rutgers?


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> So as the first person to mention him in this thread, can I ask if we are all in agreement Bourdain is the most entertaining and is a chef's chef?


Wayfarer,

I've seen Bourdain's show a few times. There's no question in my mind that he knows his business and is the real deal as a chef. Nonetheless, he, for some reason, pretty much fails to engage me. But then, I really don't watch much of the cooking stuff on TV at all. I'm too busy actually doing it in the kitchen.:icon_smile:


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

A Questionable Gentleman said:


> Wayfarer,
> 
> I've seen Bourdain's show a few times. There's no question in my mind that he knows his business and is the real deal as a chef. Nonetheless, he, for some reason, pretty much fails to engage me. But then, I really don't watch much of the cooking stuff on TV at all. I'm too busy actually doing it in the kitchen.:icon_smile:


AQG:

Surprisingly, Bourdain is one of my very favorite people to watch and as I watch maybe three or four shows in a week, and that is it, this is saying something. It is surprising as many of his views are extremely liberal and he seems to have a little self-loathing white man thing going on. On the other hand, he is a born capitalist, so go figure.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

I think Bourdain has a great ability to tap into the soul of a region, and he's very entertaining to boot. No Reservations has pretty good production staff as well...one of the best foodie shows out there.

-spence


----------



## eg1 (Jan 17, 2007)

The Gabba Goul said:


> Am I the only one in the world who thinks she is an annoying, fat, no-talent???
> 
> Generally my philosophy is that if anybody takes any of the "chefs" on the food network seriously, they dont really know much about cooking or food...but some of them are at least entertaining...but Ms. Ray, with all of her stupid forced giggling and squeaky voice, just makes me want to punch my TeeVee...and everybody seems to just love her...not only that, but there are actually some guys out there who find her attractive...now to each his own...but if you go for big girls, there's a heck of a lot better out there than her...and she can't cook either...I'm sorry...I'm not trying to be funny, I'd really like to know why she is so popular...I just totally miss what the appeal is...perhaps one of her supporters could tell me what it is about her that makes her the sweetheart of basic cable cooking shows...


Could be worse -- _Two Fat Ladies_ ... :devil:


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

eg1 said:


> Could be worse -- _Two Fat Ladies_ ... :devil:


I loved them! They were exceedingly entertaining to me and I was saddened when one died.


----------



## AOI Photo (Dec 19, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> So as the first person to mention him in this thread, can I ask if we are all in agreement Bourdain is the most entertaining and is a chef's chef?


Very entertaining and certainly a chef's chef. I just slightly give Ramsay and any of his shows (with the exception of the abysmal Hell's Kitchen) the edge.

Hell's Kitchen is him playing the public perception of himself. Such a different man than on Ramsay's Kitchen Nightmares or The F-Word.


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> I loved them! They were exceedingly entertaining to me and I was saddened when one died.


........+1


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

Wayfarer said:


> So as the first person to mention him in this thread, can I ask if we are all in agreement Bourdain is the most entertaining and is a chef's chef?


Never seen him on TV, but read his books. The first was entertaining in a sick and depressed way. The second book picked up on the first's casual mention of a (temporary) heroin problem, and ended up being largely about his (ongoing) alcohol problem, which he documented on film. Sort of squelched any interest I had in watching the show.


----------



## 44XT (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes, and I was going to add that if you want to gain insights into Bourdains training and life as a chef, read his books! A tad bit of self-loathing but aside from that, very entertaining reads. He can cook circles around any of the quasi-cooks mentioned above!


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Gents,

Forget about Rachel, Nigella Giadda and rest. Blaaah!!

How would you like to come home from a hard days work and have her cooking for you.

https://www.tv.com/padma-lakshmi/person/164345/photos.html

Even though she does not have a cooking show, she is a chef.

Bio:
As a testament to its promise, Easy Exotic was awarded Best First Book at the 1999 World Cookbook Awards at Versailles. *

This capacity for creativity is precisely what makes Ms. Lakshmi such a brilliant chef. Perusing the markets by day, her eye for potential taste is uncanny, while her ability to concoct recipes on the fly manifests her natural culinary instincts. *

Currently, Padma is at home creating fresh fare for her second cookbook Tangy, Tart, Hot & Sweet, to be published in 2007,*that her husband, author Salman Rushdie, is simply delighted to taste test.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

TheSaint said:


> Gents,
> 
> Forget about Rachel, Nigella Giadda and rest. Blaaah!!
> 
> ...


Yes, she is quite delightful to look at. I was thinking of mentioning her but had not, because my jury is still out on her profile, but she is much, much, much more to my liking than any current female talent on Food TV. She just finished hosting "Top Chef" and was as hot as a flame the whole time. I would like to know how she scarred her arm so badly though and why she insisted on wearing so many sleeveless outfits!


----------



## TheSaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> Yes, she is quite delightful to look at. I was thinking of mentioning her but had not, because my jury is still out on her profile, but she is much, much, much more to my liking than any current female talent on Food TV. She just finished hosting "Top Chef" and was as hot as a flame the whole time. I would like to know how she scarred her arm so badly though and why she insisted on wearing so many sleeveless outfits!


Yea, she is the only reason I watched Top Chef.
I bumped into her at NOBU in NY. She is stunning up close and dressed to perfection.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

OK, I find Rachel and Giada tied for first in the "As Annoying as the Day is Long" category. That $40-a-day thing is horrendous, with many ventures into the local grease pit, making you wish she had stayed at home. Giada, on the other hand, has cooled her cutesy act just a bit, perhaps with some good coaching. She is the Celine Dion of cuisine.
I enjoyed the old "Best of" series on the Food Channel, and Bourdain just cracks me up. (I saw Bourdain on the lift at Park City once, a tall dude!) It ain't brain surgery, though.
Bill


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I don't know much about Rachel Ray, but my daughter-in-law can't stand her because she brings her meals budget in under forty bucks by stiffing the waitstaff. I've never watched to confirm that, but I agree that if you can't afford the tip, you can't afford the meal.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Ha! Perhaps Rachel should call it, $46-a-day, including gratuity. However, you are still stuck with that greasy clam roll for lunch. I can't bear to look. Bill


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

patbrady2005 said:


> Gabba, go back to the schoolyard.


uh oh...

I think we have a RR fan here folks...

or maybe he just likes big, ugly, annoying women???


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

VS said:


> I think she's pretty, but her constant grin freaks me out. I've never seen someone grin that much, or that wide, while speaking.
> 
> https://i.a.cnn.net/cnn/2005/SHOWBIZ/books/05/26/summer.cookbooks/vert.giada.jpg


very true...she kind of reminds me of a shark or a barracuda or something...


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

Aww, come on Gabba. You mean you've never been on vacation and had to confine your food budget to $40 a day?


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

AMVanquish said:


> Aww, come on Gabba. You mean you've never been on vacation and had to confine your food budget to $40 a day?


Doesn't everybody go into a restaurant eat free bread-rolls, order a side of mashed potatoes and drink a glass of ice water when they're on vacation??? Now that's livin'...lol...


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

The Gabba Goul said:


> ....go into a restaurant eat free bread-rolls, order a side of mashed potatoes and drink a glass of ice water.....


YUM-OH (a famous RR quote for those not in the know).


----------



## samblau (Apr 2, 2005)

I think that the shows mentioned each appeal to a certain demographic. RR shows are cutesy and not my cup of tea other than the times she visits places I know of and have been too. As for her looks, definately not ugly and not a super model which is exactly what I think the Food Network wanted. How she parlayed that into a daytime talk show I will never know. Some of GDL's stuff appeals to me. I hate the Semi Home-Made show with Sandra whatever, two seconds and I want to scratch my eyes out. Emeril is a showman whose act has grown old. Bobby Flay is a one trick pony who comes off as arrogant and can't resist adding a chili pepper to everything. I have come around on Mario, used to think he was pompous but he knows his stuff. The Alton Brown show is fantastic as was the original Iron Chef although some of the American series is good. I like how Morrimoto moved to America and put on about 50 lbs. As for the demographic here, I propose that I host my own show in the mold of RR's, it will be called "$40 a Course" and I doubt I will ever make my budget. I will obviously need a new wardrobe in order to be seated at those restaurants I will be profiling. Steak in Chicago = Oxxford, Italian in Naples = Kiton, Rome = Brioni London = Saville Row Bespoke etc.


----------

